# Looking to book a spring snow goose hunt



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

Im looking to book a spring snow goose hunt in 2011. I am trying to get a few guys together and would like to go somewhere here in NoDak or SoDak. I dont wanna buy a spread just looking to have some fun in the spring. Does anyone have an outfitter they would recommend? Or ones they would stay away from. Im really thinking this is something I would like to start with me and a few friends and family to do every spring. Thanks guys in advance.


----------



## duckman1 (Mar 28, 2009)

NORTHERNSKIESOUTFITTERS.COM MAT SCHAUER! 952-212-4828


----------



## DakotaYota (Dec 6, 2008)

thanks guys for all the pms and inputs!


----------



## NC Ducker (Feb 17, 2010)

duckman1 said:


> NORTHERNSKIESOUTFITTERS.COM MAT SCHAUER! 952-212-4828


Ditto for Northern Skies. They'll put you on the birds!


----------



## MinnMag (Feb 25, 2009)

Seriously, If you wanna shoot lotsa geese, go with NORTHERNSKIESOUTFITTERS.COM MAT SCHAUER! 952-212-4828
I hunted with Mat and Northern Skies Outfitters the last 2 springs. I've seen the number of geese Northern Skies Outfitters harvest. They're not only good but they move often to stay in fresh fields. It's more work but it kills MORE geese. Try em, you'll like em! Bring earplugs and lots of ammo!


----------



## sepawacknstack (Jul 3, 2009)

Another vote for Northern Skies... Hunted with them in Missouri last spring, we killed 278 in 3 days, it was unbelievable. It also was not just luck, we switched hotels three times in 3 different parts of the state in the week before the hunt... They put on the miles to find the birds! And Mat is a great guy that was very friendly and a great guy to spend a couple days in the field with! He answered all the questions we had, sharing tips and a lifetime of knowledge!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

You cannot put up an outfitter phone number or website unless you are a sponsor here.I suggest you communicate by PM.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

If you or they are not a sponsor here.....DO NOT POST PHONE NUMBERS,OR WEB ADDRESSES of outfitters here.If you are not sure....look at the Sponsors list at the top of the page.

It isn't fair to the O/G who are sponsors......such as Northern Skies who is a sponsor. :thumb:


----------

